# New Solenoid leaking from exhaust port



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just got 2 new airtac 5 port 4 way solenoids and both worked fine originally until one started leaking a large amount of air from one of the exhaust ports. Maybe part of the valve stuck or something? Any fixes or just buy a new one? Thanks!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

is it connected to anything or are you just testing it with air supply?

i've had a few valves 'stick' like that but self corrected when connected to a piston.

there are a few comments on amazon about these airtac valves leaking but i haven't
had any issues with the couple i've bought (yet).


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Also make sure you're using at least the recommended pressure. Some valves need at least 20 P.S.I. to operate. Although you said they worked before , I would think there is some trash in the valve or the spool is stuck. Some times a small amount of air tool oil and operating at a higher pressure will unstick a valve.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

You might try disassembling it and giving it a cleaning. Brian Warner of Evilusions has a video which walks you through it. I've cleaned out several solenoids.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Billyvanpire, yes it is connected to a cylinder and I've tried cycling it bunch both electrically and manually just in case. 
bfjou812, I'm running about 40-45lbs but I'll try the air tool oil and hopefully that works.
slinks, I'll try the oil then dissemble if it doesn't work. Thanks for the link.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

One other thought, is the coil on the valve good? Does it shift the spool back and forth?


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Bfjou812 the cylinder is activating correctly although it a bit weak because of air loss so I assume yes. I did take everything off put a couple drops of oil in the pressure port then cycled the solenoid about a dozen times around 55psi but no luck. Should I try a couple drops directly in the stuck exhaust port or just dissemble?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it's time to disassemble and check it. Be careful of the orientation of the parts they sometimes are direction specific. When you clean it use a soft lint free cloth and try not to nick any of the surfaces, also make sure any gaskets aren't bad and go back on correctly.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Done and done...ish. Disassembled and reassembled works great although I still here a little leakage here and there from the same exhaust port but luckily it's a secondary action on the prop and the one with a lighter load so it won't be a disaster if it fails. Plus I already ordered a new one just in case lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad you got it working-ish!

Do you have speed mufflers on the exhaust ports with lots of teflon tape?


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I just have regular mufflers, don't have the speed mufflers as I would run them wide open anyway and yes Teflon tape on all ports and not leaking out of the sides just straight out of the muffler. 

It ran fine last night after disassembly but just ran it again and had the same problem. I just had a thought. Could the amperage be too low on my power supply? My other solenoid (the one that's working fine)is on a 1.2A I think and the one that's working on and off is only a few hundred milliamps(don't remember exactly how much right now) I didn't think it would require much but maybe I'll try a higher amperage before tossing it.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

That could be an issue , but the coils don't usually draw that much amperage. I want to say somewhere in the .5 amp range.........
When you had it apart ,did you try the spool in the body to see if it moved freely? I'm wondering if it may have a "high" spot and is binding in the body. It's not something that I've seen but could be a problem.......


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I looked at my power supply and I was only running 200mah! Switched it our for a 1.8a and it worked regularly last night. I'll run another test tonight just to see if there's any change. And yes the spool was moving freely.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Ran it again and still is working perfectly. I guess the power supply was the problem. Well..... now I have an extra solenoid being delivered at the end of the week. I guess now I need another cylinder and a new prop to build lol! Maybe I'll try to convert my electric chair to pneumatics? I have too many projects going already....


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that was all the problem was. I always use regular power supplies that I get from MPJA.com , they have a good selection for very reasonable prices. I usually have one set up to run multiple props , lights , motors , etc. You cannot really have too many amps as the device will only use what it needs to function properly.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a bag of extra power supplies from a bunch of stuff thrown away throughout the years and from goodwill. I just looked at the site you mentioned and it went immediately into my favorites folder. Pretty cool stuff there. Thanks!


----------

